# Mapping Resources > Mapmaking Requests > [Paid] Battle Map for PvP Ruleset in 5e

## Bade Habib

Hey everyone!

I'm currently developing a ruleset for a 3v3 PvP game using DnD 5th edition. My goal is to create a flashy PDF and eventually put it on the DM's Guild. Below is the design for the map and it takes place in the Field Of Triumph in Waterdeep (Forgotten Realms). The sizing of the map and placement of objects are incredibly important. There needs to be a lot of clarity in what something is, including walls, pits, objectives, and particular areas.

Here's what the rough layout of the map looks like:


Everything that is colored has a specific purpose. Grey spaces are blocked off, players won't be able to access them. Black spaces are spiked pits. Red thick lines are 30-foot high walls. Dark red thick lines are 2-foot high low walls. The blue and red areas are bases for blue and red teams respectively. The light purple spaces are 'domains' for neutral creatures. The dark purple spaces are spawn points for neutral creatures. Each of the large colored dots are objectives (orbs).

If you're interested in the project, let me know! I'm thinking the full size will be anything between 18"-19" and 14"-15". Thanks!

----------


## DanielHasenbos

Hey Bade,

I might be interested in this project. You can have a look at my portfolio to get an impression of my work and if you are interested you can contact me at info [at] danielsmaps [dot] com. 

I hope to hear from you soon. 

-Daniel

----------


## Eri

Hey a BLade 
 WOuld also be interested in the project - you can check out my battle map work on my profile. Email is ErinH84 [at] gmail [dot] com

----------

